# Cwc Manual Wind



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

As a lot of you have the quartz version I thought you might like to see the mechanical CWC I bought yesterday.

Issued in 1976 it has been used but in VGC, the nato has been cut down and seared so I can only get it on my wrist at the last hole which looks rather ridiculous so I'll have to get a new one for it.

I bought an RN issued CWC stopwatch last week also.

I always pick up stopwatches if I see them and have quite a few now but they are no earthly use to me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Neil, I prefer these shape to the quartz ones, Ill have to find me one


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice watch that Neil - I like it better than the standard quartz G10.

There's a shop in Leeds that sells surplus stuff from the armed forces (mainly receivers, radios and electronic "things") but they also sell a few watches - I had a look in the window yesterday and they had a watch like that next to a couple of quartz G10's (no price on it though the G10's were Â£50) - unfortunately the shop was closed so I couldn't have a look at it. I may go back for a closer look after the bank holiday







.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

hi all,

@Pauluspaolo - M&B radio, well worth a look. he is a watch collector. Has quite a selection in a counter display.

Paul D


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

I think he wants around 120 or so for the manual wind ones. I agree with them looking far nicer than the quartz - that's why I've got one too







(Along with a couple of quartz Precista and CWC G10s)


----------

